# Roberto sharpe???



## taitsechien

does anyone know much about this dude...




i've only seen a few video of his that are like this... he seems legit...
i spent some time in upstate new york and tried to get in touch with him... but no luck...
if anything its a pretty interesting video...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Upstate 

According to the blog the youtube page points you to he is in NYC not upstate
Thompson Square Park on the Lower East Side

I don't know him so I can't give you any info but it sounds like he is in NYC


----------



## Formosa Neijia

taitsechien said:


> does anyone know much about this dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've only seen a few video of his that are like this... he seems legit...
> i spent some time in upstate new york and tried to get in touch with him... but no luck...
> if anything its a pretty interesting video...



I've seen all of his videos on youtube and he looks pretty good to me. Don't mistake him teaching a student (who is at a certain level, usually low) for everything he can do. I say that because lots of people look at what's he's teaching his students and call BS on it. What happens in class occurs in a context that shapes the student. It isn't a demo of the teacher's skill.

If he was near me, i'd look him up.


----------



## toranaga

he is on facebook


----------

